# New Outback 312 Bh



## Vbfireman (Mar 4, 2015)

First Rv purchase is a 2015 outback 312bh diamond edition. Anything I should know that the dealer doesn't tell you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Call Lakeshore or Holmans to get a price to use for getting a great deal. Don't write off driving to either of these location to get your RV. For our prior 301BQ Outback, we drove from Oregon to Michigan and back....and saved $5000 AFTER fuel / camping costs. And that was when diesel was at $5 a gallon.

Once you're ready to take delivery, do a complete Pre Delivery Inspection...do NOT leave this up to the dealer. A proper PDI will take you about 4-5 hours. You can get my PDI document by click on the link in my signature below. It has helped many people with finding issues with their RV BEFORE they sign on the dotted line and hand over a good chunk of money.


----------



## Vbfireman (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks, but I have already purchased and took delivery of it. Just curious if someone found things out about this camper that most dealers forget to tell you


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the 312BH! Be sure to ask if you have any specific questions.


----------

